# What do the symbols mean please



## NatsarimWatchmen (Sep 2, 2022)

Sorry but I can't find anywhere what the bell, lightning bolt,  or the light bulb mean


----------



## Safranek (Sep 2, 2022)

NatsarimWatchmen said:


> Sorry but I can't find anywhere what the bell, lightning bolt,  or the light bulb mean


Bell - Alerts
Light bulb - Switch between light and dark mode
Lightning bolt - ?


----------



## AthroposRex (Sep 2, 2022)

Lightning bolt goes to the "what's new" page.


----------

